# Progynova = Headache!



## Amandamoo (May 14, 2010)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has found a way to make the headaches a little more bearable when taking Progynova, am taking 6mg per day and spreading out the 3 tablets throughout the day but fuzzy headaches are starting to get a little more than annoying, am only on the first day!!!!!, do you think I will get used to them and the headaches will reduce in time or will the always be this bad?

Am taking them for the next 4 weeks or so so would appreciate some help!!!! Thanks


----------



## Giulia77 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Amanda,
I got strong headaches for the first couples of days on progynova and then everything was back to normal (apart from one day, but I think it was caused by tension...).Try and drink a lot: it will help!
Good luck with your cycle. I really wish you the best!


----------



## Amandamoo (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Giulia77, hopefully they will subside!


----------

